# Fishing Pictures for the non believers



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

bobby, find these on the internet, good luck bud.

fabian dont take it so hard on yourself.

first pic: stringer of 57 (only 25 shown) we tried to put all the fish on the stringer, but it broke...
-57 trout total
-35 over 5 pounds
-15 over 8 pounds
-5 over 10 pounds
-nuthing small than 20 inches

second pic: my father and i holding half the stringer agian

third pic: my father with a 8, and me with a 9 the next week

4th pic: my wall mount, 30 1/2, 9 lbs. 13 ounces

5th pic: my fathers 10 1/2 baffin bay


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

cant see any pics


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

comp froze, hold up


----------



## username (Aug 12, 2005)

*hmm they must not be real*

Hmm..., they must not be real because there is nothing there, perhaps they are just a figment of your imagination. Just kidding! Don't get all upset, but if you did have some pics describing what you did here, then that is pretty impressive, hope you feel better about yourself now that you were able to show that to everybody.


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Hmmm...they must not be real. I believe the nonbeliever. Nowadays those digital software can multiply one bag of fillet into 20, 200 or 2000 bags. Now that the flounder season is winding down, let's keep this board lively. Jump on me all you want!


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

why would i post pics on bags, that doesnt prove squat. there stringer pictures, buddy


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't think the flounder season is winding down. I think it's just getting here. Weather's been too hot.

At least that's what I'm hoping! LOL

Mrs. B


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah nice stringer pics......heh not even a red X


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

dream on kenner21


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

third pic didnt show up, too big still. the 8 and 9 the next week...get them on here later, but this should prove my point


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Dream on? I was just wondering where the pictures were you had been posting about for 2 hours heh heh


----------



## Spotted_Sea_Mullet (Nov 28, 2004)

*300x*

I am curious, what bay was that catch from?


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

Kenner21 said:


> Dream on? I was just wondering where the pictures were you had been posting about for 2 hours heh heh


i was kidding, sorry

spotted sea mullet, if i told you where i was, many people would be mad...few did not want me to post these period, nor location. in texas, ill give you that


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

no problem, nice stringers....


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

nice catch. i caught 2 6 lbers today =D


----------



## Spotted_Sea_Mullet (Nov 28, 2004)

np dude,..I know how it is


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Those pix looked very familiar to me. I've seen them on a book somewhere. Give me some time to think........


----------



## username (Aug 12, 2005)

Point?, what point do you have to prove to anyone? Does it make you a better fisherman because you were able to show those pics, do you really care what I, someone you have never met before thinks about you? For all I know your Dad and a couple other guys are the ones that caught all those fish but the other dudes were too drunk to pose for those pics so you stood in for them...again just kidding, but the point is showing pics of your days catch or not showing pics neither makes you a good or a bad fisherman/woman...


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

username said:


> but the point is showing pics of your days catch or not showing pics neither makes you a good or a bad fisherman/woman...


I like seeing pictures of good trips. Guess I'm just a little simple, but those pics impress me.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

very very nice!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

What year was that?


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

speechless. 5 trout over 10lbs. I would be happy with just one. definitely have some beasts on that stringer.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

300x you are the man but i fish alone if id take the five guys along with me that it would take to catch those id have as equal to that or better but you the man


----------



## Spotted_Sea_Mullet (Nov 28, 2004)

fabian,..just end it bro. U are a yahoo and in over your head...


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

why is it i post a report of my catching a few fish not braging at all about it thought thats what you do on this site post you accomplishement i get nailed for it im doing something illegal but others post there catches and there gods i fish by myself so yea alot of people will have bigger stringer of course if i take 5 poeple with me we to could or could not have a 50 stringer limit as well so please till you meet me dont judge me once you do im sure youll call me a friend not some lil punk no it all and by no way has any of these post made me upset its all in fun so hope none of the mature fisherman on this site have been offended and im not a youngster any more so dont know there lingo but what is a yahoo is that slang for great fisherman


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

fabian31268, Don't sweat it. You did real good on your catch. I don't know why people would dout you. This is a good board. I hate to see all the criticism going on, on this board. can't we just GET ALONG!


----------



## Beetle (Oct 17, 2005)

You proved your point. You could care less. Good thing you have the pictures so you can show your little brother how you and Dad really used to kill em. Stringing those fish is rediculous. I bet these pictures really helped your network. I'll be sure to e-mail you if I get on some big fish.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

fabian31268 said:


> 300x you are the man but i fish alone if id take the five guys along with me that it would take to catch those id have as equal to that or better but you the man


no hard feelings man, i wanna see proof there if you ever do equal that. as the years go by, its harder to catch the bigger ones since so many are taken out of the bays every year...remember fabian, the knowledge i hold inside of me at 19, imagine it in 15 years.

by the way, i had three trout that day totaling 26 1/2 pounds...i didnt catch a 10 nor a 9 that day, but 3 8's.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

SIMMA DOWN NOW! Great catches to all --DUDES!


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

300X said:


> no hard feelings man, i wanna see proof there if you ever do equal that. as the years go by, its harder to catch the bigger ones since so many are taken out of the bays every year...remember fabian, the knowledge i hold inside of me at 19, imagine it in 15 years.
> 
> by the way, i had three trout that day totaling 26 1/2 pounds...i didnt catch a 10 nor a 9 that day, but 3 8's.


did you string the three 8's ? if so, that is not being a very good steward of the rescource.... and you wonder why they are getting harder to catch.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

only kept one because she swallowed the spook completely...i had a boga on me, weighed the other 2, and let them go...my dad wouldnt pay for a stringer mount, so no point in keeping them.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

I'am lucky if I catch a hard head or a croaker. Some times I don't even know why I bring my net.


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Please acknowledge you didn't copy the first two pix from a book. I'm not sure about the last 2 pix. Footnotes from these pictures indicated they were taken at a time when there were no spec limits and specs were very abundant by then. These were not your personal pix were they?


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

LMAO James Howell!


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Read my post again. I never claimed to be better than another fisherman. I would never want to get into "mine is longer argument". I'm just trying to expose....I wouldn't call it a lie at this time.....awaiting his reply.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Mantaray did you recall where you have seen those pics before?


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

rippin lips said:


> Mantaray did you recall where you have seen those pics before?


Of course I have for sure, otherwise I would never question a fellow fisherman. It's a book about "tactics for catching specs". Those pix were taken in the 70's. I have read this book over and over many times and could recognize these pix instantly.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

So what year were the pics taken? They look old, and everybody and their brother knows that back in the 70's, those pics are nothing all that special. I've got a bunch from my family too.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

Mantaray said:


> Of course I have for sure, otherwise I would never question a fellow fisherman. It's a book about "tactics for catching specs". Those pix were taken in the 70's. I have read this book over and over many times and could recognize these pix instantly.


the pics were taken on march 23rd 2001.


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

Mantaray said:


> Of course I have for sure, otherwise I would never question a fellow fisherman. It's a book about "tactics for catching specs". Those pix were taken in the 70's. I have read this book over and over many times and could recognize these pix instantly.


You are wrong. I don't really care to participate in this, but those pictures were not taken in the 70's. Those pictures are real, I know his father and that is him in the pictures. At first I was not real happy about the one trout over 25" per day rule, but after seeing numerous pictures like these I understand why it was needed and how it can help our fishery.


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

I like havens did not want to jump in on this. I also agree that during the 70's and 80' stringers like these were more common than today. Ask Mark Holt whether or not he could put a stringer together like this in a day and he would say no but i know better and have seen him weighy in 3 fish over 18 lbs. like it was no big deal. Just check out the Spectacular tournament this weekend where it took 15 pounds to make the top five and that was a three fish stringer..... People these days seem to be more interested in quantity than quality. Get yourself out on the coldest night of the year and chunk plugs off long reef in Offat bayou. I guess it depends on what you want quality or quanity. Quality is going to come from freezing and working your arse off in thigh deep mud where no one would have the nads to go or freezin your *** off on moon lit night where you might get one bite every hour.......Quality is not going to come drifting mud lines in the floatilla in west bay or under the burds in Trinity bay or probably not from throwing craokers on the houston ship channel along with three hundred other people. Take a chance go when no one else does fish where no one else fishes. I attached a picture not to brag but to show what persistence , hard work and freezing your *** off will get you.............


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

I have no idea how to post a pic. anyone who wants to post it pm me sorry guys


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*David asked me to post this*

pic


----------



## Boatright (Sep 26, 2005)

Big Bay - awesome.


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Havens said:


> You are wrong. I don't really care to participate in this, but those pictures were not taken in the 70's. Those pictures are real, I know his father and that is him in the pictures. At first I was not real happy about the one trout over 25" per day rule, but after seeing numerous pictures like these I understand why it was needed and how it can help our fishery.


I hope you're right and I'm wrong, it's not my nature to expose somebody or to call him a liar. Meanwhile if I have time I will look for the book to prove my memory is going down with age. I'm getting ready to move in a few months so book is stacked up inside one of those boxes in my garage.
I remember looking at those pics in the book, studying them carefully, recognizing the old style stringer, wader, people, particularly the number of fish that could only be taken from the old days.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

All those pics are photo shopped!


I'll fish w/ any of you guys,any time.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

Mantaray said:


> I hope you're right and I'm wrong, it's not my nature to expose somebody or to call him a liar. Meanwhile if I have time I will look for the book to prove my memory is going down with age. I'm getting ready to move in a few months so book is stacked up inside one of those boxes in my garage.
> I remember looking at those pics in the book, studying them carefully, recognizing the old style stringer, wader, people, particularly the number of fish that could only be taken from the old days.


dude your wrong, i wasnt born in the 70's.


----------



## brickman (Aug 18, 2005)

Do they even make those type of waders any more? Those pictures can't be from 2001? The mounts speak for themselves! If they are more power to you, I am just not buying what your selling.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I told myself that I wouldn't become involved, but here it goes. I'm not question if the stringer is legitimate, but I am questioning the need to prove one's fishing prowess to everyone else. I am not dogging on any particular person, but does it really matter if you can fish better than the next person? Lately, it seems like I have heard a lot of bragging about how well someone can fish. I may or may not be able to outfish many people on this board, but I don't know because I have never met anyone on this board in person. Fishing, to me, is all about enjoying the outdoors and the activity and not about proving anything to anyone else.

Good job on that stringer, 300X.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

300X said:


> by the way, i had three trout that day totaling 26 1/2 pounds...i didnt catch a 10 nor a 9 that day, but 3 8's.


I wasn't gonna but I have to ask --no 9 or 10 but 3 for 26 1/2...all three 8's would have to be 8 lbs 14 ounces ??? just makes me question your other calculations--either way it is an impressive stringer!!


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

brickman said:


> Do they even make those type of waders any more? Those pictures can't be from 2001? The mounts speak for themselves! If they are more power to you, I am just not buying what your selling.


those waders im wearing are simms lights...guess your not familiar with them?!? my mount (the top one) i just got it back 2 summers ago..my dads got his back in like 1995 i think.

honestly, i dont care if yall believe me or not. alot of people know it has happened when it did, so thats all that matters. im not trying to prove whos a better fisherman, who can tell who how to fish, the reason why i posted it is b/c when i first got on this board someone posted a stringer of some really nice fish, and i commented i had day like that, and when i posted that, no one believed me...so i finally got the guts to post them 3 months later.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

TX CHICKEN said:


> I wasn't gonna but I have to ask --no 9 or 10 but 3 for 26 1/2...all three 8's would have to be 8 lbs 14 ounces ??? just makes me question your other calculations--either way it is an impressive stringer!!


ok, give or take 1/2 a pound or so...im assuming the boga is pretty accurate thou?


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Man it is December Christmas time and this board is trying to run people off left and right. Man has every one around here gone crazy or what? People are acting like a bunch of paranoid fruit cakes. 

300 if thats your stringer then great catch if its not great pics. Thanks


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I wasn't going to get involved in this......................LMAO

Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

LongRodMaster said:


> Man it is December Christmas time and this board is trying to run people off left and right. Man has every one around here gone crazy or what? People are acting like a bunch of paranoid fruit cakes.
> 
> 300 if thats your stringer then great catch if its not great pics. Thanks


I wasn't going to get involved in this either.........But this happens 365.
I have some pics of my dad when he would bring home stringers like that but this was back in the late 70's and early 80's. Now its mostly catch and release hardheads....haha. Merry Christmas every one!


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

well 300x set himself up for this he doged my post hard now hes trying to prove his man hood he may or may not have posted someone elses pics i dont have a clue if he wasnt 19 an dogging others post no one would be doughting him i remember when i was small and my dad took me fishing we had four big ice chest may have been 5 people fishing but those chest were full when we left


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

*Hero Shots*

No one can conclusively prove or disprove anything on this thread through photos or anecdotes. People, cynical, discerning, or otherwise, are going to form their own beliefs, whether right or wrong. Yet too many here jump to the immediate conclusion that someone is falsifying photographic evidence simply b/c the technology exists.

I don't know the posters who are trying to one-up the other. But stringers like the ones described and shown can come from a so-called "hole" -- a confined space. I can tell you that I watched my brother last year catch 30 trout that all went over 22" and he didn't move 3' the whole time. I know this length for a fact b/c we measured the SMALLEST 10 he kept, which taped in at 22". He released all the others, at least three of which exceeded 7 lbs. and approached 8 lbs. We thought the first fish was a red by its size when it broke the water belly up, by the way it fought, & by the way the rod tip reacted. Those who have caught big trout will know what all these indicators mean.

Finally, seeing huge hauls of big trout -- over 25" -- turns my stomach in a sense despite also impressing me. While perfectly legal before, they still deplete a limited resource. I enjoy knowing that the angler caught such fish and applaud those efforts, but disagree with the decision to kill them. My brother & I typically release fish over 5 lbs to try to do our part in maintaining a healthy fishery. A conservation ethic needs to be acted on, not just talked about, to make a real impact.

Please do not mistake my personal ethic for yours. I believe that if you want to keep one fish over 25", you can legally do so & should not give it a second thought. I just think you gain greater personal satisfaction in releasing a truly big fish than filleting it at the cleaning table. Keep casting.


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

*Honey Hole*

As an aside, I seriously doubt that authentic "maps" to sure-fire spots that routinely cough up 6 lb. trout would be offered for sale on the internet as the one poster has done [See the Honey Hole thread]. Such a proven producer is as jealously guarded as the Crown Jewels (read that last reference however you wish).


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

It just keeps going and going and going.......


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Knock it off children. LOL


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

We're done here guys. Check out the flounder report. Looks like they are still going strong.


----------

